

KartMe.com - Share Your Lists - Gets Seed Funding - phil_KartMe
http://kartme.com/blog/kartme.com-funded-make-sure-you-never-lose-links-or-forget-recommendations

======
phil_KartMe
let me know if you have any questions about the funding. happy to lend advice
to this community if i can.

